# Dell Vostro A860



## Craig (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been keeping an eye out for good deals on laptops. An ad popped up on Yahoo for a one day sale on the Dell Vostro A860 for $399

Is this a great deal? To my ignorant self, this seems like a very good deal. Opinions?

*Here are the specs:*
*My System Details*
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic, Service Pack 1, English
1 Year Basic Limited Warranty plus 1 Year Mail-in Service
*Also Included*
Wireless Bluetooth Internal (2.0 + Enhanced Data Rate)
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T5470 (1.6GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
Microsoft® Works 9. Does NOT Include MS Word
2GB,DDR2,800MHZ
8X DVD+/-RW
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
160GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
Wireless Networking 802.11b/g
Modem, 3-1 Reader, 1394 Firewire, PCMCIA Included
15.6 inch Wide Screen HD LCD Display
6 cell Lithium Ion Battery
Windows Vista® Basic


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2009)

You may want to increase your memory to 4 GB. 2 GB can still run sluggish, but it will run. 

Seems like a good buy for a netbook.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 7, 2009)

A little more, but I think this is a better deal:
HP G60-230US Notebook PC | Staples®

It is an HP (which I think are better than Dell), a bigger HD, and most importantly, a better processor (2.0GHz) and a better wireless card (it has "n"). All that for only $50 more.

Processor Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile Processor T4200 Memory (RAM) 3GB 
Memory Type DDR2 
Memory Expandable to 4GB 
Hard Drive Size 320GB  
Hard Drive Type SATA 
Optical Drive LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVDñR/RW with Double Layer Support 
Display Size 16.0" 
Display Type High Definition HP BrightView Display 
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 
Battery Type 6-Cell Lithium-Ion 
Network Card Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g/n WLAN 
Video Graphics Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD 
Other ports 5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader 
Bluetooth Enabled No 
Dimensions 14.88" (L) x 9.9" (D) x 13.8" (min H) -1.72" (max H) 
Weight 6.57lbs 
Warranty 1 year


----------

